# Deca



## steroid (Nov 30, 2003)

Nandrolone decanoate 200mg/2ml vial

Norma Grece


----------



## steroid (Dec 21, 2003)

no coment B) 

Steroid


----------



## tweak (Dec 23, 2003)

:huh:  :blink:  :blink:    :huh:  :huh:    :blink:    :huh:  :blink:    :blink:  :huh:


----------



## jack hust (Dec 23, 2003)

thats a shit load of deca


----------



## steroid (Dec 23, 2003)

Yes it is B)  B)  B)


----------

